# OsX+Auditor security collection??



## jackjack87 (18 Août 2005)

Je voudrais savoir si il existe sous mac OsX un programme qui permet de créer une machine virtuelle de type x86. Car je voudrai faire tourner une dirtribution live de linux (Auditor security collection qui est basée sur une knoppix et qui n'existe pas pour ppc). 

j'ai bien vu GuestPc et virtualPc mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils ne fonctionnais qu'avec windows!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

VirtualPC tourne sur mac si je ne m'abuse


----------



## jackjack87 (18 Août 2005)

GuestPc et virtualPc tournent sur mac ok mais peut on instaler autre chose que windows sur la machine virtuelle crée??


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

yes !


----------

